# Please help my Peacock Bass!! Skin Ailment?



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

I need help! My peacock bass got some kind a skin ailment.
He was nice and clean yesterday and today he got something white on his skin and seems dying.
I do not know what it is.
I changed water in his tank and there is enough air going in and the water temp is right.
Please help!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

get him in a small hospital tank, add salt, and if you have UV filter, put it in. I'd offer further suggestions but im not sure what this is, looks almost like a horrible case of ich


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't look like ich. Though it looks like you have a bad case of anmonia burn on the fish. The tail and finds are all rotting. The slim coat is coming off the fish. 

Try testing your water and see you have any anmonia and nitrite in your tank.

What is in there, how big of a tank, how new is the tank, etc...


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me.
Had the water tested and it WAS higher in Ammonia. .5 ppm
Nitrite level was at 40 ppm
Have moved everyone out of the tank and gave it a thorough cleaning.
The tank is just a 10 gal housing 1 (now) small 2.5 or inch PBass and a few feeder guppies.
Since doing the home renovation the Pbass seems to have gotten a lot of it's energy back and has started chasing the guppies and baby crayfish.
Will have the water tested again later today.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nitrite is a toxin to fish, you'll want to have your tank fully cycled before you put your fish back in.

Did you clean the filter or not fully cycle the tank before you put your fish in???


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but what do you mean by cycle? Never mind I'm reading up on it now. 
Thanks for the response!
Filters are regularly cleaned and or switched out. I was guilty of not cleaning the bottom gravel properly though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The biological cycle for new tanks, or tanks that have had their filters changed without swapping media. You introduce some hardy fish (or use ammonia for a fishless cycle) to increase the ammonia content of the tank. Next the bacteria colonizes and transforms the Ammonia into Nitrites, and after that more bacteria colonizes and converts that into Nitrates. Ammonia and Nitrites are both deadly to fish, Nitrates aren't (they're more of an indication that you need to do a water change if anything else).

You need to wait until your ammonia and nitrites are 0ppm before you introduce your fish (or fish you are wanting to keep alive).

Doing complete filter change will also create a mini cycle since you are killing the bacteria or removing it from your hob, canister or sponge. Always clean your filter media with tank water (not out of the tap otherwise the chlorine may kill the beneficial bacteria) and never remove all of the filter media at once, always leave about 50% of it at least I would say.

Let us know if you have any other confusions, be sure to ask if you do, and don't feel ignorant as it's a learning process we all go through.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay so I know what cycled means now and yes the tank was cycled.
At least the Plecos and Crayfish had been in the tank forever.
Sadly because the gravel looked clean I did not clean it as often as I now know I should. So there was a build up of gunk that smelled of sulfur or something like it underneath it all.
That has been completely removed and the tank washed out and dried. The tank was then refilled (chlorine remover added) , filtered cleaned and let settle and get back up to temp.
The Pbass is swimming about quite well now and the goopy look is lessening rather dramatically. He is able to flap his pectoral fins now and his eyes move around spotting movement from other fish. The other Pbass that died suddenly stopped being able to track anything with their eyes. So sad.
I'm hoping this will help it get better...revive.
I forgot to mention in the beginning the fish was scraping up against anything it could. That behaviour has stopped.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear its doing better. Just remember to clean your filter diligently with tank water and never replace more than half at a time.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks!
Argh it has started scratching against stuff again.
I did see him eat a guppy though!!!!!!


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

The little guy has gotten much stronger and is eating but still has these fuzzy dots on him.


----------

